# Where to fish in Matagorda Bay?



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

As far as bank or pier fishing goes, does anyone know the best place to fish in the Matagorda Bay area?

I live in Houston, but I haven't had any luck finding any good spots in the Galveston Bay area since Hurricane Ike, and I'd like to check out Matagorda. I'd tried 18th St Pier this past weekend with no luck whatsoever.

thanks

David


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

not being a jerk but you are better off trying to find a spot in galvetraz instead of matagorda bay if you are wanting to bank/pier fish.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> not being a jerk but you are better off trying to find a spot in galvetraz instead of matagorda bay if you are wanting to bank/pier fish.


x2


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> not being a jerk but you are better off trying to find a spot in galvetraz instead of matagorda bay if you are wanting to bank/pier fish.


x3


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

if you have 4 wheel drive you can get on the beach with a permit, sand is real soft so stay in the ruts. On the river there aren't many options but there are couple of small fishing docks that belong to the Nature Reserve near the inlet. They get crowed quick, so get there early. Pier is about 20% open, again fills up quick. There is an easy access area where the ICW meets the river near the east lock, a map will give you directions


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Try seawolf park. The list goes on from there. Too many to list. Try a search and you will have more spots to feech , than time to feech them.


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

Fishing behind the jetties has been producing redsand trout. The mouth of the river last week landed a 7' bullshark and a 6 1/2' sand shark. and a stingray that measured 6' 2''across. Tookan 1 1/2 hours to land.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

cwc said:


> The mouth of the river last week landed a 7' bullshark and a 6 1/2' sand shark. and a stingray that measured 6' 2''across. Tookan 1 1/2 hours to land.


Stingrays and sharks. I think I'll take off work early and get in while the action is hot down there.  :rotfl:


----------



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> not being a jerk but you are better off trying to find a spot in galvetraz instead of matagorda bay if you are wanting to bank/pier fish.


Why, what's wrong with Matagorda Bay? Are there no good piers there at all?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

dgposton said:


> Why, what's wrong with Matagorda Bay? Are there no good piers there at all?


What they are saying is, there is nothing wrong with the bay just very LIMITED areas to fish other than using a boat. No piers are on either East or West Bay. Only option you have is what was said in the above posts.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> What they are saying is, there is nothing wrong with the bay just very LIMITED areas to fish other than using a boat.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


Are there any good lighted piers in Palacios post-Ike?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

dgposton said:


> Are there any good lighted piers in Palacios post-Ike?


I am not 100% sure but I dont think they got any damage there from Ike. Spent many years fishing down there in my younger days fishing off of the T dock and a few of the other piers. It has been about 12 years so I am not sure what is down there now. I'm sure a 2cooler here will have that info for ya. Good luck.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dgposton said:


> Why, what's wrong with Matagorda Bay? Are there no good piers there at all?


what Dustin said. :smile:



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> What they are saying is, there is nothing wrong with the bay just very LIMITED areas to fish other than using a boat. No piers are on either East or West Bay. Only option you have is what was said in the above posts.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------

